# Chuck Storage



## mickri (Dec 10, 2020)

After going back and forth on whether to buy/make a new bench for my lathe or modify my current bench I have decided to keep my current bench and replace the fixed shelves with drawers and shelves on sliders.  I am looking for suggestions on how to store chucks.  My 8" 4 jaw chucks weight 25 lbs.  I would like to get an 8" 3 jaw chuck and another 6" 4 jaw chuck.  That would give me a total of 8 chucks that I need to store.  My current chucks are 3", 5" & 6" 3 jaw chucks, a 6" 4 jaw and two 8" 4 jaw chucks.  The current cabinet is 49" W x 25" H x 18" D.

How do you guys store your chucks?


----------



## brino (Dec 10, 2020)

Sorry no answers for you, but I'm watching because I need to figure out a method of chuck storage too.
-brino


----------



## Papa Charlie (Dec 10, 2020)

I like the idea of a cradle that supports the chucks when not in use on a rack. Another idea I see a lot is the use of a C lifting jig that inserts into the jaws and then allows you to lift via some type of overhead and position the chuck on the lathe. Easy enough to build and you can rig a little hoist on the end of the bench with a hand crank or electric boat winch.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm with @brino! 
I only have a 3 and 4 jaw chuck and two faceplates, all of which are stored in the bottom of the tool chest next to my lathe.
It's not ideal because they are basically at ground level so hoisting the the 4-jaw up and out is a chore.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 10, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> I like the idea of a cradle that supports the chucks when not in use on a rack. Another idea I see a lot is the use of a C lifting jig that inserts into the jaws and then allows you to lift via some type of overhead and position the chuck on the lathe. Easy enough to build and you can rig a little hoist on the end of the bench with a hand crank or electric boat winch.
> 
> View attachment 346746


What of they could be stored in something like a scaled down tire rack?


----------



## Masterjuggler (Dec 10, 2020)

I keep the two chucks I own on a shelf right behind the lathe, shortest distance possible to have to move them.

There's an Adam Savage video where he made a chuck rack. It looks super unstable and kind of scares me, but the actual mounting idea could be useful to attach to a wall or the side of your bench.






Your chucks aren't super large, but If you've got something like a sky hook or an overhead hoist/pulley, they could easily be switched around without much trouble. I like the tire rack idea too because it gives easy access to such a hoist.


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 10, 2020)

Nice cabinet to base off of Chuck. I’d use a piece of 3” heavy channel iron with 1” shaft as a pivot on one end with a brace for the rack. The big chucks of course would closest to the pivot and smaller out from there. Or maybe two different ones for the bigger ones would be shorter and the medium and small on the other. Slit some hose and glue to the channels to cushion the chucks. That way your not digging under the top to dig the chucks out of the rack.


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 10, 2020)

Just an 8" three jaw, a 10" four jaw, and a 12" faceplate to consider for me, so I have a metro cart (wire cart) that I can roll over when needed.   I like keeping a 1" round bar clamped in the chuck jaws...so much easier to manipulate, and I put some plywood over the ways when changing chucks.

I have bigger storage problems than what to do with my chucks.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Dec 10, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> What of they could be stored in something like a scaled down tire rack?



Absolutely, all that would be required is two posts protruding out from a vertical stand to hold them. I have seen racks that were on casters with a central post that had enough supports for 6 chucks. These were larger chucks from 10-18 inches but the concept is the same.

Right now I have a 12" backing plate, 8" 4-Jaw and a 6" 3-Jaw. I am waiting until after the first of the year to buy a 5C Collet Chuck to add to the list. When I get set up in my shop, I plan to build a rack on casters with a central vertical support, cradles for the chucks plus and also the 5C Collets. It will support the collets upright so when I get to the point I cannot lift them or buy a bigger lathe, I can use a lifting rig to move them to and from the lathe.


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 10, 2020)

I wrote a thread titled "Make a chuck cradle"  that perhaps you could use the info.   Also made a c-lifter as Papa Charlie shows a picture of.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 10, 2020)

Here is a idea from the home shop machinist I think this is okay to post but @vtcnc if you need to take it do it


----------



## hman (Dec 10, 2020)

This "lazy Susan" storage method would be OK for smaller lathes.  I had it on my 9x20.  Maybe not workable for larger sizes.


----------



## mickri (Dec 10, 2020)

I want to store them under the lathe.  Not on a separate rack like Adam Savage made.  I like the lazy susan idea.  And I like the idea of keeping them on a rack.  I would make the rack like a drawer that I could pull out to access the chucks.  Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 10, 2020)

mickri said:


> I want to store them under the lathe. Not on a separate rack like Adam Savage made. I like the lazy susan idea. And I like the idea of keeping them on a rack. I would make the rack like a drawer that I could pull out to access the chucks. Keep the ideas coming.



I’ve got a new lathe bench brewing in my head also. 
I have some 100lb capacity full extension drawer slides that could get doubled up to make a chuck/heavy things drawer. Maybe line the chucks up so that they don’t have to be turned around, just lifted and moved to the spindle. 
Maybe a small hoist above to assist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 10, 2020)

Like this?


----------



## Larry$ (Dec 10, 2020)

You're right, I need a better system. I've got 5 chucks and a face plate. 3 of them reside in a tool cabinet drawer, too near the floor. The rest on some shelves covered with oily rags. I don't like to have them exposed to dust and dirt. I've got a steel bar through the heaviest one to make it easier for my old body to handle & a wood cradle to let me slide on to the spindle. Ideally they would be at elbow level in drawers with drop fronts.  Currently no room for another cabinet.


----------



## mickri (Dec 10, 2020)

The heaviest chucks weight 25 lbs.  Not a problem to lift them.  I don't like having to bend over and get down on one knee to pick them up.  The chucks weigh nothing compared to the tool post grinder.  It has to weight at least 50 to 60 lbs.  I have only tried using it once.  The bottom drawer on the drill press stand next to the lathe is empty.  That's probably where the tool post grinder will get stored away.  Out of sight.  Out of mind.  Who knows when I might use it again.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 10, 2020)

mickri said:


> I don't like having to bend over and get down on one knee to pick them up.


No one likes to do that especially if you are my age.what has worked great for me is to own one of these rolling lift carts,: I got a 500 lbs capacity and that has been enough for me ,it has lifted my mini lathe/mill,box/pan brake, around the shop a few times already, could not have done it without it.


----------



## erikmannie (Dec 10, 2020)

I store my extra chucks in boxes behind the lathe. I am very unhappy with this solution, and I would not recommend it.

Having a nice padded cardboard box for each spare chuck and then stacking the boxes vertically may sound like a good idea, but it looks disorganized.

In a perfect world, I would make a custom, dustproof steel cart just for my spare chucks. Rollout drawers, 1” aluminum rod clamped through the center holes, and room for the piece of wood that I have to protect the ways.


----------



## sycle1 (Dec 10, 2020)

Also looking for good solutions for this
I don't like the idea of having to lift my four jaw off the ground from under my lathe each time i use it.
Lifting from a squat position isn't fun anymore and the steady and the face plate are pretty hefty also.


----------



## AmericanMachinist (Dec 10, 2020)

Forgive my ignorance, but why so many similar chucks?   Some scroll and some independent?  Or to keep the jaws in reverse orientation on some? 
Thanks!


----------



## erikmannie (Dec 11, 2020)

AmericanMachinist said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but why so many similar chucks?   Some scroll and some independent?  Or to keep the jaws in reverse orientation on some?
> Thanks!



I only have a 3J, 4J and face plate for each lathe.


----------



## mickri (Dec 11, 2020)

My lathe came with 5 chucks.  3", 5" & 6" 3 jaw chucks and  6" & 8" 4 jaw chucks.  I bought another 8" 4 jaw chuck for $40 at an auction.  Swapping the jaws around is time consuming. So I like to have one chuck in each size with the jaws reversed.  The 5" chuck and one of the 8" chucks have the jaws reversed.  I would like to get another 6" 4 jaw so I could have the jaws reversed on it.  I also have an 8" face plate, an ER32 chuck and a drill chuck that fits on the spindle.

The lathe bench top is 71" long by 30" deep.  Based on the responses so far I am considering 3 different ways to store the chucks.  One is to make a lazy susan that would be located just under the bench top at the headstock end of the bench.  2nd would be a sliding shelf also just under the bench top at the headstock end of the bench.  The third possibility would a rack on the bench top at the tailstock end of the bench.  This would have to have a cover of some kind to keep swarf/chips/whatever off of the chucks.  The rack on the bench top might be the handiest to use and the easiest to make.

Thanks for all of the suggestions.  Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## Masterjuggler (Dec 11, 2020)

AmericanMachinist said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but why so many similar chucks?   Some scroll and some independent?  Or to keep the jaws in reverse orientation on some?
> Thanks!


It's a disease called hoarding. Quite sad to see. Don't mind my shelves of old electric motors I don't know what to do with but keep buying.


----------

